# Vermeer SC252 stump grinder bounces when I grind



## kotierratree (Jul 21, 2013)

brand new teeth, they are not loose; the cutting speed is not very fast and it bounces when I grind. Can anyone tell me what might be causing this?

thank you


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 21, 2013)

Sounds like the teeth are in the wrong pattern or a tooth is not seated all the way in and it is out of balance. First check to see if one is not seated properly , then check the pattern.


----------



## kotierratree (Jul 21, 2013)

*yellow jacket teeth*

the pattern is fine because they are yellow jacket teeth and do not have the pattern like the other teeth. I checked and they are all seated properly. thank you for the response; what can i check next ?


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 21, 2013)

kotierratree said:


> the pattern is fine because they are yellow jacket teeth and do not have the pattern like the other teeth. I checked and they are all seated properly. thank you for the response; what can i check next ?


Something is making it out of balance it sounds like or is it just cutting different because they are so sharp, is this the first time you tried these teeth, anything happen before what is the history? Are the bolts all the same size?


----------



## kotierratree (Jul 21, 2013)

*grinder bouncing*



lone wolf said:


> Something is making it out of balance it sounds like or is it just cutting different because they are so sharp, is this the first time you tried these teeth, anything happen before what is the history? Are the bolts all the same size?



this is the 2nd time we used these teeth, is there any way that something else on the wheel is out of balance besides the teeth? could i have bent something? the bolts are all the same size. we did change out two of the pockets also.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 21, 2013)

kotierratree said:


> this is the 2nd time we used these teeth, is there any way that something else on the wheel is out of balance besides the teeth? could i have bent something? the bolts are all the same size. we did change out two of the pockets also.



Well does the axle run true could it be out of whack? Not much it could be ,what about mud caked into the wheel? look at the belt while you are at it and see if cogs are missing.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jul 21, 2013)

kotierratree said:


> the cutting speed is not very fast and it bounces when I grind. Can anyone tell me what might be causing this?
> 
> thank you







Is it possible the motor is not up to propper speed?Got to have SOME speed and momentum to cut stumps with that little Koehler.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 21, 2013)

If you changed two pockets you should inspect them as they are now suspect. Are they the same weight? If it is not bouncing when running in the air but when cutting it sounds like the teeth are not even! If it bounces all the time it could be any of the things I posted. Maybe the new pockets are at a different height.


----------



## kotierratree (Jul 21, 2013)

*thank you*



lone wolf said:


> If you changed two pockets you should inspect them as they are now suspect. Are they the same weight? If it is not bouncing when running in the air but when cutting it sounds like the teeth are not even! If it bounces all the time it could be all the things I posted. Maybe the new pockets are at a different height.



thank you for all your help we will check all of the above.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 21, 2013)

kotierratree said:


> thank you for all your help we will check all of the above.



Note if it runs smooth till you touch the stump.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Aug 1, 2013)

I maybe wrong here but there should be some straight pockets in the pattern. If they are in the wrong possession it could cause bouncing. If you replaced straight pockets for angled ones or visa versa that could be it.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 1, 2013)

I waited to reply,,one of my guys had the same problem and when I went to the job I noticed that the teeth were not set at the same length. He had a tooth sticking out a little too far.
Jeff


----------



## BC WetCoast (Aug 2, 2013)

Try taking a smaller cut, so you are cutting more with the grain rather than across the top.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Aug 7, 2013)

It could very well be that the running speed is too slow?


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 7, 2013)

I have owned one of those little machines...don't want another one...anyway, if you have the teeth just a little incorrectly adjusted or if the wheel rpm's are slower than they should be for whatever reason it will bounce like crazy.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 13, 2013)

Was this ever resolved?opcorn:


----------

